# New longbox.



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I just got a longbox made for my Dad for his birthday by jake74 here at OGF. Man what a nice sounding box. He makes anything you want custom ordered for a really good price.
Awesome guy to deal with too. He shipped it to me first class for free.(Included in the price). PM him and he will hook you up.
Thanks Jake nice work.


----------

